# MPL - Medibank Private



## Clifton (29 September 2014)

Whats the consensus on this one, haven't had chance to study it fully, will they be paying a dividend ?


----------



## tom21 (1 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

at the moment not enough to say anything,  just have to wait till the prospectus comes out at the end of the month


----------



## cestlavie (2 October 2014)

*Small prints in Medibank invitation - why only US Securities Act?*

I too, like many others, received an invitation to pre-register for the share offer. The words in small print got my attention and I'm just wondering why US securities act etc was emphasized? I mean, why it didn't mention other markets at all? 



> The Medibank Private Share Offer will be made by the Commonwealth of Australia. A copy of the prospectus in relation to the Medibank Private Share Offer (Prospectus) may be obtained after it has been lodged with ASIC. Anyone who wants to acquire shares in Medibank Private will need to carefully consider the Prospectus and complete an application form that will be in or will accompany the Prospectus. Pre-registrants are not obliged to apply for shares. This document does not constitute an offer to sell, or a solicitation of an offer to buy, securities in the United States or in any other jurisdiction. The shares referred to herein have not been, and will not be, registered under the U.S. Securities Act of 1933 (the U.S. Securities Act) or under the securities laws of any state or other jurisdiction of the United States and may not be offered or sold in the United States absent registration under the U.S. Securities Act or an exemption from registration requirements.


----------



## bellenuit (2 October 2014)

*Re: Small prints in Medibank invitation - why only US Securities Act?*



cestlavie said:


> I too, like many others, received an invitation to pre-register for the share offer. The words in small print got my attention and I'm just wondering why US securities act etc was emphasized? I mean, why it didn't mention other markets at all?




I think it is because if offered to US investors, they would have to comply with US regulations that would add a considerable cost to the whole exercise. The US is mentioned by way of being excluded only.


----------



## Out Too Soon (20 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

Once upon a time an IPO like this would have 100s of posts in a thread on ASF. Is it just that the govt is playing its card so close to its chest that there is no information to go on or is ASF a dead duck?  (Still waiting for my prospectus) :fan


----------



## Out Too Soon (20 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

https://www.medibankprivateshareoffer.com.au/document/#p=9&c=0&v=1   Can read the Prospectus online here- Page 6 is very enlightening! :aliena:


----------



## cestlavie (20 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*



> The offer is expected to raise $4269 million to $5508 million based on a sale of 100% of MPL and the indicative price range of $1.55 to $2 per share.




so the minimum I can get is 1000 shares but what's the maximum I can buy if I'm happy with the $2/share(or even lower) pricing? I had a quick look and didn't find it...


----------



## Boggo (20 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

If the pattern of (NHF) NIB holdings is any guide then it may be a winner. (I do hold).

(click to expand)


----------



## Young Simmo (21 October 2014)

*OK, I posted this on the beginners lounge, why not here?.*

I want answers.
OK, I am brand new in here and hope I don't ask too many dumb questions. I am only here because of GOOGLE, so at least it is not my fault.
 I am 74 and retired, and not had any shares since the mid 1980s up in Kalgoorlie. My wife and I would like to have a dabble in the Medibank thing, but need some guidance.
 So, can somebody tell me what I have to do with regards to registering with a share trader, and how to get shares online, as being in Carnarvon I am 1000 Kms from the city. You will not offend me if you use kindergarten language as, I want to get it right. I am thinking of buying $1,000 worth to start with, and when they increase by 50% sell 50%. If that is a dumb plan please tell me as I am open to suggestions. I have Netbank and am fully familiar with all that money transfer stuff.
 GO.


----------



## burglar (21 October 2014)

*Re: OK, I posted this on the beginners lounge, why not here?.*

Here is Ok, but the beginner's lounge is better.


----------



## galumay (21 October 2014)

*Re: OK, I posted this on the beginners lounge, why not here?.*



Young Simmo said:


> I want answers.
> I am 74 and retired,  I am thinking of buying $1,000 worth to start with, and when they increase by 50% sell 50%.




Given that you are already a sprightly 74, i reckon by the time Medicare shares increase by 50% you will be dead! 

Really, at your age leaping into the share market with $1000 is crazy, buy yourself something nice with the money and enjoy it, you deserve it.


----------



## John Swift (21 October 2014)

*Re: OK, I posted this on the beginners lounge, why not here?.*

Hi and welcome...

I believe you register your interest through the prospectus which is available here:
https://www.medibankprivateshareoffer.com.au/

You will be automatically entered into the pool of the other millions of people looking to get a chunk of the share offer. Sometime before the float, you will be allocated a number of shares (if there is a lot of demand you may not get your full allocation of $1000). These shares will then be yours.

Where registering comes in... that's only when you want to sell the shares. Up until that point, you don't need to do anything. At that point you need to sign up with a broker (e.g. Commsec) and register the shares you already own with them. Then you can sell them on market. A simple way to do this is to one day walk into your local Commonwealth Bank branch with all your documentation and tell them you want to sell your shares. They can walk you through the setup of your Commsec account and show you how to register your share holding.

Tried to keep the explanation simple. I hope it has helped. Good luck.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (21 October 2014)

*Re: OK, I posted this on the beginners lounge, why not here?.*



Young Simmo said:


> I want answers.
> OK, I am brand new in here and hope I don't ask too many dumb questions. I am only here because of GOOGLE, so at least it is not my fault.
> I am 74 and retired, and not had any shares since the mid 1980s up in Kalgoorlie. My wife and I would like to have a dabble in the Medibank thing, but need some guidance.
> So, can somebody tell me what I have to do with regards to registering with a share trader, and how to get shares online, as being in Carnarvon I am 1000 Kms from the city. You will not offend me if you use kindergarten language as, I want to get it right. I am thinking of buying $1,000 worth to start with, and when they increase by 50% sell 50%. If that is a dumb plan please tell me as I am open to suggestions. I have Netbank and am fully familiar with all that money transfer stuff.
> GO.




You don't need to sign up with a broker for an IPO. (the prospectus details this) Any shares you are issued will be under the Issuer Sponsored register.  Link for more info

When you go to sell is when you need a broker to place the transaction into the share market. A full service broker can use the Issuer sponsored number to process the transaction. (but you will pay a high brokerage charge for the convenience), ring any full service broker - they will be happy for the ticket (likely cost you in the $75-$100 range) Link

A discount broker is much cheaper ($19-$29) BUT you will need to spend some time in filling out paperwork, providing certified identification, providing bank details etc. They don't want to make it hard for you to give them money however so will make it easy as possible on you. Use this link above to also find a discount broker.



Ok I've now had a chance to go through the prospectus. Since this is the biggest privatisation since TLS I'm getting a lot of queries about it. Any IPO will have red flags in it, the question is whether the positives outweigh the negatives. I'd be interested if anyone else see's some red flags. (Not that I'm focussing on the negatives, I'm just talking about these aspects to use the forum as a sounding board).

1) Asset allocation post listing in the investment portfolio will change from a 82%-12% Conservative-growth to 75%-25%. (Growth is direct shares and managed funds) This will increase risk slightly, but has the potential to create a larger income stream from that activity.  It's a double edged sword however, increasing allocation towards growth assets is most effective in a bullish market, not one that is consolidating. There's little I can see about the track record of this area to justify the increased allocation towards this activity.

2) Much of current Management activity has been on cost control exercises over the last couple of years, yet upon listing much of this hard work will be undone when the management see a significant increase in their remunerations. George Savvides will triple his current remuneration to 4.99m. The Board will also receive increases in remuneration.

3) The token politician on the board is Anna Bligh, who was diagnosed in June last year with Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. Whilst I wish Anna good health, the reality is that she will likely not be a long-term member of the Board, and board instability (particularly the token political board member) is never a good look. It might be my cynicism talking but it smacks a little "jobs for the girls". Thanks very much, sorry about your ill-health, don't forget your big pile of scrip you got in the IPO.

4) Lack of listed peers. A lot of commentary seems to be out comparing to NHF, Medibank is being priced at about 17 times it's earnings, when bank shares are are sitting around the 13 times and a larger dividend yield and Mkt Cap to boot.  It's important to look not just at the nearest but find the bigger picture. 17 times is saying that some of those gains that _could_ be made, by aggressive cost cutting, increased efficiencies are *already priced in*. 

5) Institutions know the above. They will play games to get the Insto price book build *as low as possible*. The advantage to retail clients is if there is sufficient demand to force the bookbuild price above $2. (the govt have capped at this level), meaning insto's will have to pay a higher price to get the allocation they want. Pre-registrations does not equal - guaranteed applicants. only one in six policy holders took up the pre-registration.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## TPI (21 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

Anyone want to share their estimated intrinsic value of Medibank Private.

For me I calculated somewhere between $1.44 and $1.61.


----------



## Young Simmo (21 October 2014)

*Re: OK, I posted this on the beginners lounge, why not here?.*



galumay said:


> Given that you are already a sprightly 74, i reckon by the time Medicare shares increase by 50% you will be dead!
> 
> Really, at your age leaping into the share market with $1000 is crazy, buy yourself something nice with the money and enjoy it, you deserve it.




Yeh, you are probably right there galumay, it could be a rush of blood and maybe I should be looking at that Tinney down the road. Some of the info I have read so far is likely to frighten me off anyway.
Cheers.


----------



## cestlavie (21 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

just a quick question if that's ok

my dad wants me to use his Medibank membership to buy some IPO shares so that I can have some more shares. But I realise the shares will be under his name and mine will be under my own name. 

Any easy way to transfer his shares to me?

Or maybe the only way to do that is through the open market?

I'm asking cos my dad is old and not too well atm and doesn't want to go through the whole process of opening a new account with a broker etc etc, unless he has to.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## VSntchr (22 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*



cestlavie said:


> just a quick question if that's ok
> 
> my dad wants me to use his Medibank membership to buy some IPO shares so that I can have some more shares. But I realise the shares will be under his name and mine will be under my own name.
> 
> ...




Yes, you can do this through an off-market transfer - http://www.linkmarketservices.com.a...rms/change-details/OMT001_002_Interactive.pdf

It will cost you $55.


----------



## bentley88 (22 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

Hi all, just wanted to check... we can only apply for the shares starting 28/10/14?

Are there any advantages in applying on the 1st day? Better chances of getting your allocation? Since you have to make payment on the day of application, I was thinking of applying only in the last couple of days so that my funds will still be earning interest in my bank account.


----------



## ROE (22 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*



bentley88 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check... we can only apply for the shares starting 28/10/14?
> 
> Are there any advantages in applying on the 1st day? Better chances of getting your allocation? Since you have to make payment on the day of application, I was thinking of applying only in the last couple of days so that my funds will still be earning interest in my bank account.




no advantage, as it not subject to close early.
they close on the schedule date and then they work out who get what depend on if you are a policyholder, pre-register or non-pre register


----------



## bentley88 (22 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*



ROE said:


> no advantage, as it not subject to close early.
> they close on the schedule date and then they work out who get what depend on if you are a policyholder, pre-register or non-pre register




Thanks!


----------



## Julia (25 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

From "Business Day" 24.10.14



> The timing and pricing of Medibank's sharemarket listing is "laughable" and the investment bankers running it need a "sharp and powerful uppercut", Morningstar's head of equities research Peter Warnes has told clients.
> 
> Writing about the float in his weekly newsletter, Mr Warnes did not hold back.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolcup (25 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

Doing the retail offer first and the insto bookbuild second to set the price is very common these days. To expect it to be any different is rather silly. It maximises price on the part of the issuer. The fact that retail is capped at $2.00 a share whereas instos may have to pay more than that is a pretty fair position in my view. Retail investors are being told to expect the worst / highest price to be $2.00 and do their sums based on that price.


----------



## Wiggy781 (28 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

Hello to one and all,

Colossal amounts of quality info on this forum.. this newbie having a great time wading through it & getting up to speed. I fancy a piece of the Medibank IPO and while looking through the online application form was met with the following box that needed to be completed.... could not find any explanation in the guidance notes, so hoping one of the knowledgeable folks here can advise me to what this question refers and on what basis should I select either of the two boxes? I am trading via NABtrade.





Cheers,


----------



## ROE (28 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*



Wiggy781 said:


> Hello to one and all,
> 
> Colossal amounts of quality info on this forum.. this newbie having a great time wading through it & getting up to speed. I fancy a piece of the Medibank IPO and while looking through the online application form was met with the following box that needed to be completed.... could not find any explanation in the guidance notes, so hoping one of the knowledgeable folks here can advise me to what this question refers and on what basis should I select either of the two boxes? I am trading via NABtrade.
> 
> ...




if you pre-registered and filled in all the broker info, you can select the general public one
most of the forms will be populated with the pre-register info. (make sure your HIN and account number is correct with Nabtrade and the share should be allocated directly to your Nabtrade, else it will be issues under sponsor)

leave the broker options out, you can apply for more shares with your broker (via NABtrade) if your broker is one of the co-lead bankers who get allocation for their clients.

there are 2 components to the IPO, the public retail and the broker allocation you can apply for both
if you are a client of a broker such as commsec, that is if you want to.


----------



## PurplePixie (29 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*

If you have pre-registered as a policy holder, does that make you 'retail', and will the price be capped at $2 per share?

If you registered as a trust, but not policy holder  would this mean you could pay more than the $2 per share?


----------



## ROE (29 October 2014)

*Re: Medibank Private IPO*



PurplePixie said:


> If you have pre-registered as a policy holder, does that make you 'retail', and will the price be capped at $2 per share?
> 
> If you registered as a trust, but not policy holder  would this mean you could pay more than the $2 per share?




if you apply via medibank offer site or your broker you are a retail and cap at $2, your trust will be capped at $2 as well.

the institutions are big fund managers who buy in large block.


----------



## Maxson (30 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and new to the stock. 

Hope to get answers from you who might be more experience than me.

I am just wondering what would be the difference between getting this Medibank shares from the broker compare to getting it through public registration?

I am with Commsec and Commsec has closed the offer and will open tomorrow again (Subject to demand). Meanwhile, the public offer through the Medibank website is open.

Do I get better deal in terms of the price/share through commsec (broker) or it will be the same regardless.

Thanks in advanced with the helps.

Cheers


----------



## Craton (30 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Hi Maxson and welcome.

I believe your question has been answered in the previous postings (see ROE's posts) but essentially no difference, apart from Issuer Sponsored versus Chess Sponsored holding of your allotment.

The only thing I would hazard a guess at is that policy holders would get their allotments filled first whatever the SP ends up being.




Maxson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and new to the stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## peaceofmind (30 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

hi policyholders dont get filled first. they just get 15% more than non pre registrants. policyholders and non pre registrants have to share the same general public pool

re comsec broker firm opening tomorrow Fri 5pm. Even if you bid 50k, u will only receive about 1/10 of that. this is because broker firm bids will only receive 10% of their bids.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/brokers-bid-for-12b-worth-of-medibank-shares-20141030-11e3zc.html

in my opinion, it is better to go through broker firm and then the public pool if you have the money.

general public pool has a high chance of getting scaled to around $2-5k, and 15% above that for pre registrants

with comsec broker firm, u have a decent chance of getting more than $5k, if u bid above $50k(1/10 guide as the smh article above)


----------



## skyQuake (30 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



peaceofmind said:


> hi policyholders dont get filled first. they just get 15% more than non pre registrants. policyholders and non pre registrants have to share the same general public pool
> 
> re comsec broker firm opening tomorrow Fri 5pm. Even if you bid 50k, u will only receive about 1/10 of that. this is because broker firm bids will only receive 10% of their bids.
> 
> ...




Retail scaleback won't necessarily be 1/10. The broker firm offer may have had a few individuals bidding 100mil for example. Maybe 1/6 is my guess

Agree with all else.


----------



## peaceofmind (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



skyQuake said:


> Retail scaleback won't necessarily be 1/10. The broker firm offer may have had a few individuals bidding *100mil* for example. Maybe 1/6 is my guess
> 
> Agree with all else.




100million is not retail. thats institutional and wont be allowed as per latest news- govt crackdown on insto bids in broker firm.

i am just saying generally i expect 1/10 scale back for retail broker firm. this is after the 20% govt clawback


----------



## Maxson (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Thanks all for the inputs.....


----------



## Craton (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Maxson said:


> Thanks all for the inputs.....




+1


----------



## ROE (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

and with comsec you got to have the cash available for you to bid

so if you got 20K and want to bid 100K hoping it scale back and you get 20K
it ain't letting you do so, you got to have 100K in the settlement account when bidding


----------



## VSntchr (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Do you know how long until CommSec provides refunds ROE?
I am thinking late November..
Hmmm...might leave all my ammo for the general offer, I get the priority with that allocation..


----------



## bigdog (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

My wife wants to buy each of our three grand children (all under eight) MPL shares

What is the best way to buy the three grandchildren MPL shares?

We have our SMSF trading account and we both have individual private share trading accounts.


----------



## skyQuake (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



VSntchr said:


> Do you know how long until CommSec provides refunds ROE?
> I am thinking late November..
> Hmmm...might leave all my ammo for the general offer, I get the priority with that allocation..




I believe they said early nov (should be before the general public offer closes)


----------



## ROE (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



VSntchr said:


> Do you know how long until CommSec provides refunds ROE?
> I am thinking late November..
> Hmmm...might leave all my ammo for the general offer, I get the priority with that allocation..




you got to have the fund to apply for shares in comsec

but it wont settle until November if I understand it correctly

the fund need to be there to verify you have enough cash to bid
if you want to bid 100K you need 100K in the account but it wont settle till November 28 something
around that date

check the settlement date ...that when the money is drawn


----------



## ROE (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



ROE said:


> you got to have the fund to apply for shares in comsec
> 
> but it wont settle until November if I understand it correctly
> 
> ...




ok I am wrong they deduct the cash 1 day after u apply
it is now open cap at 5K  chicken money


----------



## skyQuake (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



ROE said:


> ok I am wrong they deduct the cash 1 day after u apply
> it is now open cap at 5K  chicken money




Bloody commsuc!

Closed in 30min. Good job commsuc...


----------



## keroppi (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



skyQuake said:


> Bloody commsuc!
> 
> Closed in 30min. Good job commsuc...




I guess there is no-one to go with a broker firm any more?

Do you think you would get more with broker firm or public pool?


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

What's wrong with buying your millions of MPL on first day of trading or even wait for a discounted price. Gee, so obsessed with getting the unknown price offered with limited allotments.


----------



## skyQuake (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Wysiwyg said:


> What's wrong with buying your millions of MPL on first day of trading or even wait for a discounted price. Gee, so obsessed with getting the unknown price offered with limited allotments.




Because i'd rather pay $2 (tops) rather than $2.23


----------



## pinkboy (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



skyQuake said:


> Because i'd rather pay $2 (tops) rather than $2.23




As opposed to Alibaba that has only closed once above its IPO price since inception? Dropped circa 10% before crawling back to break even this week.

Can go either way.

pinkboy


----------



## skyQuake (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



pinkboy said:


> As opposed to Alibaba that has only closed once above its IPO price since inception? Dropped circa 10% before crawling back to break even this week.
> 
> Can go either way.
> 
> pinkboy




What? BABA ipo was $68, opened @ $92.70, trading range has been $82.8-$100.67.

Of course if you buy the open the risk/reward is worse


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



skyQuake said:


> Because i'd rather pay $2 (tops) rather than $2.23



Yes it certainly looks like a put in take out stag.


----------



## pinkboy (31 October 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



skyQuake said:


> What? BABA ipo was $68, opened @ $92.70, trading range has been $82.8-$100.67.
> 
> Of course if you buy the open the risk/reward is worse




Sorry yes. I meant from open.

Carry on, nothing to see here folks!  

pinkboy


----------



## peaceofmind (2 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

[SUB][/SUB]







pinkboy said:


> Sorry yes. I meant from open.
> 
> Carry on, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> pinkboy




buying open high is always less pippage %, but it could go up further as index funds buy, and stags depress the price at open. if u look hso open was 2.09, now 2.54.


----------



## McLovin (2 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



skyQuake said:


> Retail scaleback won't necessarily be 1/10.




I got less than 1/10. Not worth the trouble to be honest. I'm not going to bother with it.


----------



## Panaman (2 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



ROE said:


> ok I am wrong they deduct the cash 1 day after u apply
> it is now open cap at 5K  chicken money




No they don’t, well not if you elect to Bpay.

I put in for the full amount and it got accepted(subject to scale back), email then arrived saying I need to Bpay by 5pm on 10th November ( it does however say in the small print that they can bring forward payment but as far as I’m aware they haven’t as yet)

Seems to be a fair float, rather than big investors grabbing the lions share, the small guys and there "Chicken money" have the advantage for a change


----------



## ROE (3 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I did the direct debit so pretty sure I get the full 5K I hope


----------



## JTLP (3 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



ROE said:


> I did the direct debit so pretty sure I get the full 5K I hope




What are the key reasons for people purchasing?
Is it the cap at $2 for retail investors or the prospects over a longer term horizon?

The conflicting reports from pundits still has me puzzled


----------



## skyQuake (3 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



JTLP said:


> What are the key reasons for people purchasing?
> Is it the cap at $2 for retail investors or the prospects over a longer term horizon?
> 
> The conflicting reports from pundits still has me puzzled




Huge demand from retail, overseas insto, aus insto.

And the allocations will be in that order too. Which means aus insto has to buy @ market


----------



## Panaman (3 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Update

Commsec have just told me I need to Bpay ASAP to get my broker firm offer, asked why they sent out email saying pay by 10th November????? 

Didn’t really answer  so if you too got that email and are leaving it until the end of the week, DON’T


----------



## Tyler Durden (3 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Sent in my $2000 worth. Let's see what I get


----------



## TKTrade (5 November 2014)

*Medibank IPO ARN*

I went to Medibank's website and pre-registered about 3 weeks ago (around 21/10/2014). Entered the detail, ticked the box for prospectus/pre filled application form to be sent by post. Then got to the confirmation page where it had the Application Reference Number (ARN). Below the ARN it said something like you'll need this number if you're applying online and I thought ok I don't need that number because I'm applying by post. 

Two days ago I received emails from my nominated broker to apply, and still had not received the prospectus by mail/application form. Email from broker said I'd need the ARN.  Medibank's application website says if you lost your ARN, give their number a call. So, I contacted Medibank and they were very helpful to search for my ARN. But, they could not find it.  I called again later in the day to be sure, still they could not find it.  So, the pre-registration that I did was lost.  They recommended I register again, although this time pre-registration has closed.  This time I took note of the ARN and searched for their email which I found in the spam folder, the original email was probably in the spam folder but had been deleted automatically. 

But still, I would have expected them to have my registration in their database. But they've 'lost' it? 
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## VSntchr (5 November 2014)

*Re: Medibank IPO ARN*



TKTrade said:


> I went to Medibank's website and pre-registered about 3 weeks ago (around 21/10/2014). Entered the detail, ticked the box for prospectus/pre filled application form to be sent by post. Then got to the confirmation page where it had the Application Reference Number (ARN). Below the ARN it said something like you'll need this number if you're applying online and I thought ok I don't need that number because I'm applying by post.




Did you try searching your whole email database with the following: (donotreply@medibankprivateshareoffer.com.au)

That will pull up any emails relating to the ARN.


----------



## TKTrade (5 November 2014)

*Re: Medibank IPO ARN*



VSntchr said:


> Did you try searching your whole email database with the following: (donotreply@medibankprivateshareoffer.com.au)
> 
> That will pull up any emails relating to the ARN.




Thanks for the suggestion VSntchr. I just did the search in my email as you suggested. It brought up only the second registration confirmation email which I did yesterday. I found the second registration email confirmation yesterday right after doing the registration again and moved it from my spam folder and marked it Not Spam.  The first confirmation email can't be found. Looks like the spam folder only keeps a week's worth of spam emails?


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Final price guess for 25th November anyone? My guess is - 

$1.85


----------



## bentley88 (10 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Wysiwyg said:


> Final price guess for 25th November anyone? My guess is -
> 
> $1.85





$1.90


----------



## skyQuake (10 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Wysiwyg said:


> Final price guess for 25th November anyone? My guess is -
> 
> $1.85




$2.33


----------



## VSntchr (10 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Wysiwyg said:


> Final price guess for 25th November anyone? My guess is -
> 
> $1.85




For me its $2.00+ for sure. My guess is $2.19


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I'm guessing it's worth a flutter in the SMSF, but i've been burnt before.


----------



## D3AB (11 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Very interested to see how this turns out. I think with the high demand from Government IPO's in the past it will Open at $1.95-$2. Close the day out hopefully $2+. The amount of advertising for this it seems that every time the Tv is on I see the Ad. Personally I opted for some, how much I will get though, who knows.


----------



## sptrawler (12 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



D3AB said:


> Very interested to see how this turns out. I think with the high demand from Government IPO's in the past it will Open at $1.95-$2. Close the day out hopefully $2+. The amount of advertising for this it seems that every time the Tv is on I see the Ad. Personally I opted for some, how much I will get though, who knows.




There is a lot of cash on the sidelines, it will be interesting to see how it goes.
I don't think it will encourage any new investor, mum and dads.
Too many burnt fingers with Telstra, River City Motorway, Connect East etc.lol


----------



## oldblue (13 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



sptrawler said:


> There is a lot of cash on the sidelines, it will be interesting to see how it goes.
> I don't think it will encourage any new investor, mum and dads.
> Too many burnt fingers with Telstra, River City Motorway, Connect East etc.lol




No, not all IPO's deliver the goods. On the other hand, those of us old enough to remember the likes of CBA, WOW etc have plenty of balm for any burnt fingers along the way.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (13 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



oldblue said:


> No, not all IPO's deliver the goods. On the other hand, those of us old enough to remember the likes of CBA, WOW etc have plenty of balm for any burnt fingers along the way.




You can add CSL to that list, oldblue. One of the most profitable government IPOs in history, I imagine, if you bought in from the float and have held since.

I've been ploughing my way through the prospectus and looking at the financials. To be honest, I'm not sure how helpful the historical financials are to looking forward, as there is a fair degree of volatility in the NPAT earned by Medibank Private over the past few years.

The forecast profit seems reasonably healthy for FY 2015, but I'm not keen on the limited visibility on earnings going forward.

It's also worth remembering that private health insurers essentially need to have their health premiums set by the government of the day, so there is a fair degree of government regulation on this company.


----------



## UMike (14 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Ah well.

I'm in... almost too late.


----------



## PurplePixie (14 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



UMike said:


> Ah well.
> 
> I'm in... almost too late.




I had per-registered as a policy holder and applied for my shares this morning. I think I missed out though - as I paid by direct debit, but they said they won't take the money out until the next business day.

I called the info line to see if I could cancel and buy another way and she said I would just have to wait and see. It doesn't sound like they were going to do a DD for those applications received today.

I guess the last day for applications was really yesterday then.


----------



## Miner (14 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Joining the club.
My speculation for MPL is $1.95 for retail investors. 
History not allways repeat. Success of CSL and CBA did not repeat for TLS tranche 2. People back in CBA days were not so keen and market was very much unsaturated It is very different for MPL.
I would be happy to unload my allotment if there is a little rise in price after opening. I am confident to get allotment at least 75% from scaling down being a small investor. 
Time will tell if my speculation was right


----------



## UMike (15 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



PurplePixie said:


> I had per-registered as a policy holder and applied for my shares this morning. I think I missed out though - as I paid by direct debit, but they said they won't take the money out until the next business day.
> 
> I called the info line to see if I could cancel and buy another way and she said I would just have to wait and see. It doesn't sound like they were going to do a DD for those applications received today.
> 
> I guess the last day for applications was really yesterday then.




I'm quite sure You'll be OK. I usually try to transfer the funds a few days before also but am sure I have done one or two on the day and been OK.

I Bpayed this time Seemed to go across instantly.


It'd have to be over $2 for there to be any scaling down. imo.


----------



## PurplePixie (16 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



UMike said:


> I'm quite sure You'll be OK. I usually try to transfer the funds a few days before also but am sure I have done one or two on the day and been OK.
> 
> I Bpayed this time Seemed to go across instantly.
> 
> ...




I hope so. But the money is still in my account, so it looks like they haven't taken it out, which means I missed the deadline 

Annoying that I couldn't cancel and try to pay another way.


----------



## boofhead (17 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Commsec seems to have an indication of units allocated in my account and refund in my trading account. I thought the final price wasn't settled until Thursday.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



boofhead said:


> Commsec seems to have an indication of units allocated in my account and refund in my trading account. I thought the final price wasn't settled until Thursday.



25th November. What is the final price gonna be?


----------



## Panaman (17 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



boofhead said:


> Commsec seems to have an indication of units allocated in my account and refund in my trading account. I thought the final price wasn't settled until Thursday.




Yes, me too, I looked in my account and was like, what the heck! Think it’s the scale back, I applied for the full $5K and they have sent back $296, so I am getting $4704 worth at whatever the price is.

My guess is Comsec had a dollar amount to offer to clients, nothing to do with them having any idea of final price.

Was expecting a scale back and what ive got I can’t really complain about, only a few hundred $ less of what I had wanted, so happy with that.


----------



## Miner (17 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Panaman said:


> Yes, me too, I looked in my account and was like, what the heck! Think it’s the scale back, I applied for the full $5K and they have sent back $296, so I am getting $4704 worth at whatever the price is.
> 
> My guess is Comsec had a dollar amount to offer to clients, nothing to do with them having any idea of final price.
> 
> Was expecting a scale back and what ive got I can’t really complain about, only a few hundred $ less of what I had wanted, so happy with that.




I believe you are right. They have taken the money from your application and will allocate the no of shares when they get. Good thing is regardless the price comes, you would get firm allotment. So enjoy until 25 Nov and I will enjoy my birth day then as well


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



PurplePixie said:


> I had per-registered as a policy holder and applied for my shares this morning. I think I missed out though - as I paid by direct debit, but they said they won't take the money out until the next business day.
> 
> I called the info line to see if I could cancel and buy another way and she said I would just have to wait and see. It doesn't sound like they were going to do a DD for those applications received today.
> 
> I guess the last day for applications was really yesterday then.




I did the same as you (applied on 14 November). Money was taken out of my account on Monday, 17 November. We wouldn't have been on our own - I think a lot of retailer investors would have waited to the last day to apply, so it wouldn't have made sense (and it would have been bad PR) for the Government to reject our applications because the direct debit was processed on the next business day, even though they did say quite clearly that payment had to be made before the application was accepted.

Story in the AFR this morning indicates that some institutional bidding has been as high as $2.25 per share.


----------



## bentley88 (19 November 2014)

*Medibank value could hit $6.3bn, as float demand pushes up price range*

THE federal government has increased the indicative price range for the Medibank Private IPO, driven by strong demand from institutional investors. 	
The indicative price range was initially set at $1.55 to $2.00 per share, but now has been increased to $2.00 to $2.30 each, Finance Minister Mathias Cormann said, amid the three-day book build.

The increase values Medibank up to as much as $6.33 billion, based on $2.30 per share.

“Very strong demand from domestic and offshore institutional investors has led the government to increase the indicative price range for the Medibank Private share offer,” Senator Cormann said.

It is understood that at least 300 institutional investors are vying for shares in Medibank.

The final price will be determined by the book build, which closes tomorrow.

Retail investors have been guaranteed that they will not pay more than $2.00 per share.

The government expects to announce the final price and the allocation of shares by next Tuesday.



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...27918322?nk=d88e0cbe889f8c17dc8619259c939c54]


----------



## bentley88 (19 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Panaman said:


> Yes, me too, I looked in my account and was like, what the heck! Think it’s the scale back, I applied for the full $5K and they have sent back $296, so I am getting $4704 worth at whatever the price is.
> 
> My guess is Comsec had a dollar amount to offer to clients, nothing to do with them having any idea of final price.
> 
> Was expecting a scale back and what ive got I can’t really complain about, only a few hundred $ less of what I had wanted, so happy with that.




Can you apply and get double allocation? I.e with both Comsec as well as applying directly with medibank as a policy holder?


----------



## VSntchr (19 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



bentley88 said:


> Can you apply and get double allocation? I.e with both Comsec as well as applying directly with medibank as a policy holder?




Yes and I did that.
Too late now as the closing off was on Friday at midnight.


----------



## ROE (19 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Medibank Private price range revised to $2.00-$2.30

http://www.afr.com/p/business/companies/medibank_private_price_range_revised_n2EGYVyiQiNqR5DISuXYeO

Retail investors has the upper hand on this one for sure


----------



## bentley88 (19 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



VSntchr said:


> Yes and I did that.
> Too late now as the closing off was on Friday at midnight.




Thanks. Just curious as I had only opened a Comsec account this week.


----------



## issh (21 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Hopefully it won't be scaled back a bit


----------



## Tyler Durden (21 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

When and how do we find out how much we get allocated?


----------



## issh (21 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Tyler Durden said:


> When and how do we find out how much we get allocated?




I believe on the 25th Nov


----------



## bentley88 (21 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Medibank price, allocation details set for Sunday

THE federal government will announce the final price and share allocations for the float of Medibank Private on Sunday, inking the deal just ahead of the health insurer’s listing on Tuesday.

Finance Minister Mathias Cormann is calling a media conference on Sunday morning in Perth, according to an emailed statement.

Media reports yesterday said fund managers had been told that the bookbuild was well covered at $2.15 per share for institutions, following a three-day process.

But some brokers said the government would probably price the institutional offer at $2.10, leaving some room to sustain support in aftermarket performance.

Demand had been overwhelming from retail investors, who have been guaranteed that they will pay no more than $2 a share.

Based on that pricing range of between $2 and $2.15, Medibank would be valued at between $5.5 billion and $5.9bn.

Market sources believe retail investors are likely to receive about 60 per cent of the company, while a further 20 per cent would be offered to global institutions and the remainder to Australian institutions.

Earlier this week, Senator Cormann said the float had attracted very strong demand, leading the government to increase the indicative price range from the initial $1.55 to $2 to between $2 and $2.30 each.

http://www.ipohub.com.au/chat/medibank-price-allocation-details-set-for-sunday


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



issh said:


> I believe on the 25th Nov






bentley88 said:


> Medibank price, allocation details set for Sunday
> 
> THE federal government will announce the final price and share allocations for the float of Medibank Private on Sunday, inking the deal just ahead of the health insurer’s listing on Tuesday.
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## issh (22 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I reckon it'll hit $2.35 the very first day; drop the next day; then gradually rises.


----------



## issh (23 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Scale backs are released

http://www.financeminister.gov.au/media/2014/1123-medibank-private-share-offer.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Value Snatcher was close with a $2.19 guess for institutions. Maximum for retail at $2. Plenty of time before ex-dividend date next year. :sleeping:


----------



## skyQuake (23 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Wysiwyg said:


> Value Snatcher was close with a $2.19 guess for institutions. Maximum for retail at $2. Plenty of time before ex-dividend date next year. :sleeping:




Not the 25th yet! 

Should be a nice little earner


----------



## issh (23 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I doubt that many people will be selling on the first day now, considering the scalebacks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

An extrapolation of possible gross dividend yield :-

Forecast fully franked $0.049 for seven months to June 30 2015.
12 months dividend assumption is 0.049/7 * 12 = 8.4 cents fully franked

Dividend yield gross assumption is 0.084/2 *100 = *4.2%*

Close?


----------



## issh (24 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Seems like refunds will be started on the 4th December

http://www.ipohub.com.au/chat/medibank-price-allocation-details-set-for-sunday


----------



## Panaman (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

So much for CommSec and there FIRM allocation applied for the maximum $5K allowed and then $296 was credited back to my account a week later so thought I was getting $4704 worth and was happy with that so didn’t apply for any more but this morning my account shows I have 1881 or $3762 worth WTF  And what has happened to the difference of $942 Either a mistake or another scale back, nice of CommSec to let its clients now what’s going on


----------



## chiff (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Got email this morning...put in for $5000 worth -got 2314 shares-refund of $372 dollars.Could be did better because it was a joint husband and wife application (just guessing)


----------



## McCoy Pauley (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Still yet to find out our allocation. No email and nothing in our account (also no refund).


----------



## Melthar (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



McCoy Pauley said:


> Still yet to find out our allocation. No email and nothing in our account (also no refund).





If you went through the retail offer process, it should be visible on the offer website.  Just log in using ARN etc.


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I applied for the minimum $2000 and got it all.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Melthar said:


> If you went through the retail offer process, it should be visible on the offer website.  Just log in using ARN etc.




Thanks Melthar. I did find it out that way. Still puzzled as to why it's not showing up in my broker account, given I supplied the relevant SRN when applying for shares.


----------



## Faramir (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I received my $2,000 full allocation as well.


----------



## latin_aussie (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



McCoy Pauley said:


> Thanks Melthar. I did find it out that way. Still puzzled as to why it's not showing up in my broker account, given I supplied the relevant SRN when applying for shares.




Got around 15% of what I requested. Not sure what was the allocation policy. Anyone knows?


----------



## no000001 (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Hi all,

Applied for shares through the retail offer website.  Provided my HIN - broker is CommSec - and relevant information in said application.

Was scaled back.  Have confirmed my allocation through the retail offer website (using ARN, etc).

My understanding is that this allocation won't appear in my broker account's holdings until 1-Dec-2014.  So, if I want to sell today through Friday, I have to contact them by phone?

Regards, M.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

What would you sell your holdings for at 1201 AEDT.

I'm guessing MPL is a pup and will put mine out for $2.54 

Just my take. 

I reckon I'll buy em back next week for $1.98

Just my take.

Do your own navel gazing and research. 

gg


----------



## no000001 (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> What would you sell your holdings for at 1201 AEDT.
> 
> ... and will put mine out for ...
> 
> gg




How?  Do have your allocation in your broker account?  Or, do you have an SRN instead?  Please elaborate.

M.


----------



## ROE (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Sweet spot is 2-7K mark, you get close to full allocation

14K and above is no good ... I applied for 40K I get like 11K
Policy holder got a raw deal there wasn't much more allocated to them.

There should be good demand for it until first result comes out so no reason to
act in a hurry.

Not many business can deliver top line grow in medium term in the current environment 
and MPL should be able to do that easily due to business model and government private health insurance incentives so price will hold up well.

With top line growth, you have plenty of room to do things like cut cost, renegotiate hospital payout
and that can drive decent earning, harder to do if you don't have the cash coming in like resource stocks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



no000001 said:


> How?  Do have your allocation in your broker account?  Or, do you have an SRN instead?  Please elaborate.
> 
> M.




I would expect it to appear in my "Holdings" at 1200 AEDT, with the srn or hin or whatever the hell it's called.. Not before then. It doesn't exist for trading until then. Everyone needs to calm down.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Way too many sellers atm.

I might cycle down to the 7/11 for a packet of smokes. 

gg


----------



## kid hustlr (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

im sure its out there somewhere but what was the allocation price?

edit n/m 2 bucks I see


----------



## tinhat (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



no000001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Applied for shares through the retail offer website.  Provided my HIN - broker is CommSec - and relevant information in said application.
> 
> ...




My understanding is you will have to phone them if you want to sell before they appear in your online trading account.


----------



## Panaman (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Well this whole thing is a mess, thought I had $4700 worth, then it was showing about $3600, now im told I wont know my allocation until early December (and any further refund will be done then), apparently you can get these details if you have an ARN, whatever that is?, I applied via the Commsec firm allocation offer so don’t have clue, only been rebated about $300 so far, so will just have to wait and see I suppose.

Pretty poor though, the whole process from the time it was announced this float.


----------



## issh (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Over $800,000,000 traded today, that's alot of interest.


----------



## no000001 (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



tinhat said:


> My understanding is you will have to phone them if you want to sell before they appear in your online trading account.




Yes, allocation won't appear in online trading account until 1-Dec-2014.  And can't be traded online before 2-Dec-2014.

My intention was/is to sell said allocation some time this week (subject to suitable price).  So will have to do so via phone.

CommSec will trade "your holdings".  Provided, that is, that they can "verify" them.

M.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



issh said:


> Over $800,000,000 traded today, that's alot of interest.



That must be some record for a day? Just shy of 1 billion dollar turnover on this market darling today. Brokers Christmas come early.


----------



## issh (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Wysiwyg said:


> That must be some record for a day? Just shy of 1 billion dollar turnover on this market darling today. Brokers Christmas come early.




Ended up being just under $9k shy of $1 billion; pretty amazing to be honest


----------



## Craton (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Regarding allocations. 
This taken from one of todays company ASX announcements:
25 November 2014
ASX release
MEDIBANK PRIVATE LIMITED SHARE OFFER – PRE-QUOTATION DISCLOSURE

Reads in part:

_General Public Offer
Applicants who applied under the General Public Offer have received allocations as follows:

General Public Offer Applicants who did not pre-register who applied for
Receive*
$2,000
The full amount you have applied for
$2,001 to $7,000
$2,000 + 75.00% of your Application within this band
$7,001 to $14,000
$5,750 + 20.00% of your Application within this band
Over $14,000
$7,150 + 5.00% of your Application within this band

General Public Offer Applicants who pre-registered who applied for
Receive*
$2,000 to $2,300
The full amount you have applied for
$2,301 to $7,000
$2,300 + 86.25% of your Application within this band
$7,001 to $14,000
$6,353.75 + 23.00% of your Application within this band
Over $14,000
$7,963.75 + 5.75% of your Application within this band

Policyholder Offer
Applicants who applied under the Policyholder Offer have received allocations as follows:

Policyholder Offer Applicants
who did not pre-register who
applied for
Receive*
$2,000 to $2,300 The full amount you have applied for
$2,301 to $7,000 $2,300 + 86.25% of your Application within this band
$7,001 to $14,000 $6,353.75 + 23.00% of your Application within this band
Over $14,000 $7,963.75 + 5.75% of your Application within this band

Policyholder Offer Applicants
who pre-registered who
applied for
Receive*
$2,000 to $2,600 The full amount you have applied for
$2,601 to $7,000 $2,600 + 97.50% of your Application within this band
$7,001 to $14,000 $6,890 + 26.00% of your Application within this band
Over $14,000 $8,710 + 6.50% of your Application within this band

Employee Offer
Applicants who applied under the Employee Offer have received allocations as follows:
Employee Offer Applicants
who applied for Receive*
$2,000 to $2,600 The full amount you have applied for
$2,601 to $7,000 $2,600 + 97.50% of your Application within this band
$7,001 to $14,000 $6,890 + 26.00% of your Application within this band
Over $14,000 $8,710 + 6.50% of your Application within this band
* The final allocation of Shares will be subject to rounding and application of the Final Price to any
allocation above $250,000.

Broker Firm Offer
Allocations to Applicants under the Broker Firm Offer are at the discretion of their participating broker
who received an allocation of Shares. If you are an Applicant under the Broker Firm Offer, please
contact your broker for information about your allocation.
Applicants under the Broker Firm Offer should note that following the completion of the Bookbuild, the
Commonwealth has undertaken a 20% clawback of Broker Firm Allocations.
Institutional Offer
Allocations under the Institutional Offer were made in accordance with the provisions of the
Prospectus and the Institutional Offering Memorandum.
Successful applicants under the Institutional Offer have been advised of their allocations.
CONDITIONS FOR THE CONDITIONAL MARKET
The conditions for the conditional market as set out in the Prospectus are:
• ASX agreeing to quote the Shares on ASX; and
• successful settlement of the Offer pursuant to the Settlement Underwriting Agreement
(Settlement).
Conditional trading in the Shares will continue until Medibank Private has advised the ASX that
Settlement has occurred, which is expected to be on or about 28 November 2014. If Settlement has
not occurred within 14 days (or such longer period as the ASX allows) after the day Shares are first
quoted on the ASX:
• the Offer and all contracts arising on acceptance of Applications under the Retail Offer and
bids under the Institutional Offer will be cancelled and be of no further effect;
• all Application Payments will be refunded in full (without interest) as soon as practicable; and
• all purchases and sales of Shares made through ASX-participating organisations during the
conditional trading period will be cancelled and be of no effect.
TRANSFER OF SHARES, ISSUE OF TRANSACTION CONFIRMATION STATEMENTS AND
REFUNDS
Shares are expected to be transferred to successful Applicants on Monday, 1 December 2014.
Transaction confirmation statements to successful Applicants and refunds to Applicants who have
applied and paid for shares in excess of their allocation are expected to be despatched by Thursday,
4 December 2014.
INDICATIVE DISTRIBUTION OF SHAREHOLDERS
Number of shares held Number of holders
1 - 1,000 56,370
1,001 - 5,000 285,756
5,001 - 10,000 39,650
10,001 - 100,000 15,265
100,001 and over 418
Total 397,459
INDICATIVE STATEMENT OF THE TOP 20 LARGEST SHAREHOLDERS
No Shareholder Shares % Shares
1 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED 201,784,156 7.3%
2 NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED 197,566,377 7.2%
3 JP MORGAN NOMINEES AUSTRALIA LIMITED 165,930,189 6.0%
4 CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED 149,001,471 5.4%
5 UBS NOMINEES PTY LTD 67,667,115 2.5%
6
RBC INVESTOR SERVICES AUSTRALIA NOMINEES PTY LIMITED
41,570,832
1.5%
7
CITICORP NOMINEES PTY LIMITED
39,557,513
1.4%
8
BNP PARIBAS NOMS PTY LTD <DRP>
35,930,322
1.3%
9
UBS WEALTH MANAGEMENT AUSTRALIA NOMINEES PTY LTD
33,625,766
1.2%
10
MERRILL LYNCH (AUSTRALIA) NOMINEES PTY LIMITED
32,247,200
1.2%
11
DEUTSCHE SECURITIES AUSTRALIA LIMITED
29,976,379
1.1%
12
HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED - A/C 3
28,724,618
1.0%
13
BNP PARIBAS NOMS PTY LTD <AGENCY LENDING DRP A/C>
21,976,744
0.8%
14
CREDIT SUISSE NOMINEES LIMITED
19,287,924
0.7%
15
BELIKE NOMINEES PTY LIMITED <SHARE PLAN A/C>
16,835,344
0.6%
16
BUTTONWOOD NOMINEES PTY LTD
16,744,183
0.6%
17
ARGO INVESTMENTS LIMITED
13,953,488
0.5%
18
BOND STREET CUSTODIANS LIMITED
11,627,906
0.4%
19
CUSTODIAL SERVICES LIMITED <BENEFICIARIES HOLDING A/C>
10,468,949
0.4%
20
MORGAN STANLEY AUSTRALIA SECURITIES (NOMINEE) PTY LIMITED <NO 1 ACCOUNT>
9,674,417
0.4%_

Cheers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Way too many sellers atm.
> 
> I might cycle down to the 7/11 for a packet of smokes.
> 
> gg




Sorry for the late reply.

I have spent some hours in the Stanley St. Watch House for not wearing a bicycle helmet.

At least I got my smokes.

Any retail holders who sell MPL for less than $2.54 are muppets.

The instos need them +++

gg


----------



## Tyler Durden (26 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Hmmm comsec currently showing 481 buyers and 2351 sellers, that can't be right?


----------



## ROE (26 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

http://www.afr.com/Blogs/Opinion_Street Talk

Macquarie Securities took day-one honours in Medibank Private cash equities trading, handling $540 million of the health insurer’s stock for a 20.9 per cent market share.

Macquarie Securities’ institutional desk ran hard late in the day to edge out fellow lead managers Goldman Sachs (18.7 per cent) and Deutsche Bank (14.8 per cent).

The Australian bank’s retail arm did another 1.25 per cent. UBS and Morgan Stanley fared well for banks not on the float, with 14.3 per cent and 7.9 per cent of trade respectively.

Almost 600 million Medibank shares changed hands on Tuesday, with pension funds in the United States and Britain buying early.


Oversea long term fund managers see opportunity while retail quick to cash in 7% profit


----------



## VSntchr (26 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

ROE, the point you allude to is an interesting one. With 60% held by retail, there is a bit of a feeling that the price may be tempting for the majority to stag the small profit which plays nicely for the insto community (both domestic and apparently international) to increase their weighting. 

What I am interested in, is what kind of % proportion of the registers of other large cap Aus companies comprised of retail holders.

A dataset that showed this along with perhaps a timelapse of CBA, QRN (AZJ), TLS after they floated until now would be quite useful in forming an opinion on the market dynamics of MPL going forward. 

Not sure how to go about completing this task, perhaps our resident data expert DeepState has some idea?


----------



## skc (26 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



VSntchr said:


> A dataset that showed this along with perhaps a timelapse of CBA, QRN (AZJ), TLS after they floated until now would be quite useful in forming an opinion on the market dynamics of MPL going forward.




At the back of annual reports there are shareholding distribution tables. You can assume a cut off somewhere like $50k or below would indicate retail holders. You will find that, with major public floats, the retail holder numbers do reduce over time. But this exercise only gives you a yearly view which may or may not be what you are after.


----------



## ROE (26 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

it actually very clever of fund managers if that is their thinking
bid it up so retail investors see stag profit, they all jump over the fence to sell to lock in profit

as sell side stacked up, they slowly bites.... a much better way than low bid and no seller
and have to pay much higher premium for shares, as it rises less people willing to let go, waiting for higher price...

Very clever strategy if that is the case.


----------



## bigdog (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

We bought MPL shares as Retail investors on line

Have now downloaded our share allocation which provides our ARN number

I called Westpac who advised nothing can be done to transfer our allocation to our SHARE HOLDINGS account until we receive our SRN number!

Right now watching the SP changing with no opportunity to sell until December 5 earliest!


----------



## Julia (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

Was that situation not made clear in the prospectus?  ie that shares could not be sold until 5 Dec?


----------



## Value Collector (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



bigdog said:


> Right now watching the SP changing with no opportunity to sell until December 5 earliest!




that's only about a week away.

When you bought the shares how long was your intention to hold them?


----------



## Panaman (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



bigdog said:


> We bought MPL shares as Retail investors on line
> 
> Have now downloaded our share allocation which provides our ARN number
> 
> ...






So how come so many seem to be changing hands?

From my understanding from a phone call yesterday to CommSec, im sure they said i could sell them but the trade wont settle until Dec 5th as they are trading on a deferred basis.

You have to call the broker though and they will sort it out as you cant sell online, would have thought Westpac (as all brokers) are the same.

Iam not bothered, i plan to hold them for a while anyway

To be honest though, the whole float has been very badly organised and executed, so many people are confused and frustrated.


----------



## Julia (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Panaman said:


> Iam not bothered, i plan to hold them for a while anyway



That's fine for you.   But if someone wanted to take a quick profit on the first day when they at one stage spiked up 11%, would they have known from the Prospectus that they couldn't actually sell then?

(I don't ever buy into IPOs so didn't read the prospectus.)


----------



## Panaman (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



Julia said:


> That's fine for you.   But if someone wanted to take a quick profit on the first day when they at one stage spiked up 11%, would they have known from the Prospectus that they couldn't actually sell then?
> 
> (I don't ever buy into IPOs so didn't read the prospectus.)




But you can sell them (well from my understanding from talking to Commsec  ), its on a deferred basis and you get the price they are trading at when you do sell, so on day one you could have sold at around $2-20 when they started trading, its just another gaff they made in this whole float, from the way it was going to be priced to how it was allocated and to now how its being listed, it may well all be in the prospectus but it wasn’t really very well presented or explained to people, even brokers were not sure what was going on or how to handle it.


----------



## coolcup (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

I don't know what the big fuss is. It is typical of ALL IPOs to have a deferred settlement period where securities don't show up on people's broking accounts. If you don't understand this, it is either because you haven't read the prospectus (it is all stated on the timetable at the front) or it is because you have very little idea of how IPOs work and shouldn't be investing in them if you don't understand the risks or likely a combination of both. 

I mean, what do you expect them to write in a prospectus? "Dear all potential investors, if you want to sell the moment the company lists, please follow these instructions..."

Ridiculous.

It doesn't stop you selling, it just means it is a bit more involved than simply pressing the sell button on your online broking platform. Some people have had no problem providing evidence to their broker of their holding and selling on market. It isn't for the company to tell you how to trade your shares. They don't know every broker's processes and practices. People should have called their brokers up beforehand to let them know what their objectives were and whether the broker was able to satisfy those objectives. If you don't like it, move your business elsewhere!


----------



## Panaman (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



coolcup said:


> or it is because you have very little idea of how IPOs work and shouldn't be investing in them if you don't understand the risks or likely a combination of both.
> 
> I mean, what do you expect them to write in a prospectus? "Dear all potential investors, if you want to sell the moment the company lists, please follow these instructions..."
> 
> Ridiculous.






:bowdown::horse::twak::shoot:


----------



## Julia (27 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*

OK, question duly answered.  Thank you.


----------



## UMike (29 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



coolcup said:


> I mean, what do you expect them to write in a prospectus? "Dear all potential investors, if you want to sell the moment the company lists, please follow these instructions..."



 FFS, why not. The document was hundreds of pages thick.

You are right Panaman you can sell MPL on a deferred basis.


----------



## VSntchr (29 November 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



UMike said:


> FFS, why not. The document was hundreds of pages thick.




Without being (too) rude, perhaps the answer is that because the goal of the listing entity is not to serve speculators who wish to take stag profits. They are looking for investors who wish to own part of the business who they can share ownership and profits with over a longer period. It is costly for companies to have a rapidly churning register, for a number of reasons.

There is nothing wrong with speculating and trying to stag a profit within the first week of trading...but if you are one of these people then you would have known the settlement conditions prior to taking the position as you would have done your homework and actually read the offering details! 

I personally don't think there was anything wrong with the listing process or the float. The only reason, in my mind, for the backlash is because the float was participated in by a number of newcomer investors who aren't familiar with the process and as soon as something doesn't work out perfect for them they like to :bazooka:


----------



## pinkboy (29 November 2014)

Kudos VSntchr!

Excellent summation.

pinkboy


----------



## coolcup (29 November 2014)

Well (and politely) said, Value Snatcher. Couldn't agree more.

The law isn't there to protect people who don't take reasonable care and diligence, which includes reading a PDS to ensure an investment meets your objectives (however short or long term). If you can't be bothered reading the PDS, don't expect the world to hold your hand and do it for you.


----------



## issh (4 December 2014)

Refunds should be returned back into the bank accounts now guys.


----------



## ROE (11 December 2014)

I don't see anyone bitching now that you can sell them at all time high because they delay 
putting stocks in your account  ....


----------



## Tyler Durden (11 December 2014)

ROE said:


> I don't see anyone bitching now that you can sell them at all time high because they delay
> putting stocks in your account  ....




I'm in this for mid-long term, pretty happy with how it's started.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 December 2014)

*Re: MPL - Medibank Private IPO*



coolcup said:


> I don't know what the big fuss is. It is typical of ALL IPOs to have a deferred settlement period where securities don't show up on people's broking accounts. If you don't understand this, it is either because you haven't read the prospectus (it is all stated on the timetable at the front) or it is because you have very little idea of how IPOs work and shouldn't be investing in them if you don't understand the risks or likely a combination of both.
> 
> I mean, what do you expect them to write in a prospectus? "Dear all potential investors, if you want to sell the moment the company lists, please follow these instructions..."
> 
> ...




Well said coolcup.

I have no time for people who do not understand the dynamics of buying and selling IPO's on a deferred basis.

If they don't understand they should seek advice from a broker or stand aside.

Those caught in misunderstandings are muppets.

gg


----------



## UMike (13 December 2014)

Anyway. I'm out. $2.29

Was a too small parcel to hold and I didn't see it as a screaming Buy a few weeks ago.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 December 2014)

Was late for broker firm offer, which closed after 30 minutes.

I applied for $100,000 and got about 12 or 13k as a pre -registration..

My dilemma now is whether to buy at a 10% premium or wait for the price to drop, or sell.

Any ideas would be welcome.

gg


----------



## Miner (15 December 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Was late for broker firm offer, which closed after 30 minutes.
> 
> I applied for $100,000 and got about 12 or 13k as a pre -registration..
> 
> ...




Dear GG

Congratulations for getting good quota of MPL.
I have not seen the allotment policy. Looking into your figure of getting only 12 to 13% allotment it looks small investors were better off. I applied for $4000 as a trial and confused one and got $3750 worth allotment. That was without any pre-registration.
Any way surprise that you are seeking opinion whereas we all seek opinion from you.
My  looking into market movement tomorrow will give the opportunity to make or break. Dow collapsed 1.75% on Friday, poor employment rate, lower dollar all tend to turn ASX south.
If I have spare money, I will not hesitate to re-enter MPL. What is right price  ? ASF does not allow so. I would say if fund managers put millions and millions on a price, what is wrong with Joe Bloggs to put the same price to buy more MPL.
Personally I will be under capital gain tax by using super fund so either will buy or stick to current token holding.

Money always smell good when rises unlike my AGO dived down by 80%.

Best wishes for a Merry Christmas and wonderful 2015


----------



## rattler888 (14 March 2015)

I am planning to get out of mpl, but I'm not sure whether to wait until after march 20th when it is added to the s&p indexes.

Can anyone offer insight into what effect this normally has on the SP, and how long the index funds take to add the stock to their portfolio?

Thanks


----------



## rattler888 (7 June 2015)

To answer my own question, in this case it had little to no effect in the short term, and what little research I found had similar outcomes


----------



## MrBurns (12 June 2015)

Just bought 25,000 of them.....should be solid enough in the long term.....


----------



## brianbaklaursen (6 November 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Just bought 25,000 of them.....should be solid enough in the long term.....





I have also just bought. Do you have any detailed thoughts on it? I have tried to summarize some of mine about Medibank as such but also the health insurance industry: http://stoggle.net/#!/ratings/MPL.AX/Medibank Private Limited/5639557771f9d44b6ed856a8#chosenRating


----------



## peter2 (27 April 2017)

Looks like there might be some "life" left in this "dog". 
There's an acceptable RR from the BO to the old high of 3.32.


----------



## bigdog (5 February 2019)

Motley Fool reports
https://www.fool.com.au/2019/02/05/is-medibank-set-for-a-takeover-bid/

*Is Medibank set for a takeover bid?*
Cale Kalinowski | February 5, 2019.

*Medibank Private Ltd *(ASX: MPL) shares closed 3.9% higher today as media reports speculated that an offshore strategic buyer may be building a position in anticipation of an acquisition.

The Australian Financial Review Street Talk column reported that “there is an offshore strategic name that has quietly taken an interest in the $7.1 billion listed Australian health insurer, which may be the beginning of something larger”.

After almost forty years as a government enterprise, Medibank was floated on the ASX in 2014. Prior to its IPO, there had been speculation that the company would likely become the target of a takeover, particularly from an overseas bidder.

But when Medibank was privatised and publicly listed, the float came with the restriction that no one investor would be able to buy more than a 15% stake in the health insurer, effectively blocking potential takeovers.

This restriction lapses, however, on December 1 of this year, and an overseas insurer may already be eyeing off Australia’s second largest health insurer.

While Medibank shares aren’t as cheap as they were a couple months ago, they’re still  in the lower end of their 12-month trading range and so the timing wouldn’t be bad for a potential buyer to be quietly building its stake. Australian laws designate that a potential acquirer only has to give a “substantial holder notice” to the target company and the ASX once it owns 5% of the target’s shares.

All this remains speculation, however, as there’s no way of pinpointing what truly drove Medibank’s share price gain today.











*Last substantial holding updates were*

*22/11/2018 4:10:48 PM  Change in substantial holding
*






*20/11/2018 8:24:02 AM Becoming a substantial holder
*


----------



## rnr (7 May 2019)

MPL showing a decent consolidation over the last 5 bars....lets see where it heads next.


----------



## Faramir (23 August 2019)

I got the minimum amount of 1,000 shares during the original float back in Nov 2014. Did nothing and collected small amount of dividends.

Today, its Annual Report is out. Here the 4 page summary:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190822/pdf/447q6zm920h84d.pdf

$458.7m profit is fine (& flat).

I will still hold. I think Medibank At Home services will become more significant in future years. Now we think of MPL as just health insurance. Providing at in-home care for our growing and ageing population (although Medibank did say all Australians, it will be mainly the elderly population). This why I brought Zenitas last year before it was taken over .



> "Looking forward to 2020, the Health Insurance business is positioned to grow, and we well placed to become a leader in the in-home care market."




Medibank Health operating profit contributed only $22.1 million - very small contribution but I think it will grow. I can't remember when Medibank Private took over Garrison Health Services.

Am I hoping for too much and being too speccy over a small part of Medibank??? The general main part of Medibank Private - is it fighting against a downward general trend?


----------



## Faramir (23 August 2019)

I got my facts wrong. Medibank's contract with Australian Defence Force via Garrison Health Services ceased on 30 June 2019. Home Support Services (HSS) was acquired last August 2018. This is the carrot to make customers stick with MPL.

MY BRAIN MUST BE TIRED! I am trying my best to discuss a stock with my very limited knowledge. @ROE, please come back. Anyone, please contribute something??


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2019)

Faramir said:


> I got my facts wrong. Medibank's contract with Australian Defence Force via Garrison Health Services ceased on 30 June 2019. Home Support Services (HSS) was acquired last August 2018. This is the carrot to make customers stick with MPL.
> 
> MY BRAIN MUST BE TIRED! I am trying my best to discuss a stock with my very limited knowledge. @ROE, please come back. Anyone, please contribute something??




My only comment is that all ASX listed private medical insurers in Australia imo are stuffed.

They are dodos.

Industry funds give cheaper policies.

The young are unwilling to take out private insurance.

The old are bleeding them dry.

Public hospitals have upped their game over the last twenty years and if one is seriously unwell one is better off going public. There is better acute care and a legion of junior doctors available if an emergency occurs.

The menus are even approximating.

The public hospitals are open 24/7 for acute care while the private system is bereft of acute care.

The only reason imo to go private is if one abhors International Roast coffee which the public system sticks to like limpets

gg


----------



## ROE (28 August 2019)

Faramir said:


> I got my facts wrong. Medibank's contract with Australian Defence Force via Garrison Health Services ceased on 30 June 2019. Home Support Services (HSS) was acquired last August 2018. This is the carrot to make customers stick with MPL.
> 
> MY BRAIN MUST BE TIRED! I am trying my best to discuss a stock with my very limited knowledge. @ROE, please come back. Anyone, please contribute something??




Hold MPL mate, I  think it is  a take over target if there is any price pull back.
Late last year when it was low there was an usually large trade via an small brokerage firm, AFR reckon it is the US giant United Health is building a position under the radar to make a play once the locked up period expired December 2019.

I have a reasonable of holding entry around $2.60, I still hold


----------



## Faramir (29 August 2019)

Hi @ROE
Although most private health insurance companies face an uphill situation, Medibank Private buck the trend by not declining rapidly and maintaining flat results.

The main reason for me to continue to hold is that I believe MPL could morph into a new type of company like the old Zenitas. While most people are looking at its "traditional" source of income (Insurance Premiums); Medibank Health is growing. I can see that one day, Medibank Health will make a significant contribution to the overall revenue.

As for a potential takeover - I am very unaware of it. Thank you for raising this possibility.


----------



## ROE (30 August 2019)

Lot of articles written on it in AFR late last year and early this year and it all seem fairly feasible to me so I jump on it plus price seem reasonable at the time even without the take over speculation

https://www.afr.com/street-talk/deu...ip-restrictions-due-to-soften-20190202-h1asa9

https://www.afr.com/street-talk/why-wait-for-december-1-in-medibank-private-pursuit-20190715-p5278f


----------



## Faramir (30 August 2019)

Thank you @ROE . I should subscribe to AFR. I do buy the physical paper each Saturday for the Smart Investors section.

Now, there are two reasons for me to hold MPL. (Third reason, dividends doesn’t count due to my small holding).

MPL, you are off my culling list. You are safe for now.


----------



## bigdog (6 November 2019)

The ASX announcement today was disappointing

Medibank reported higher than expected claims since the start of the FY20 financial year, which has resulted in a $21 million under provision from the group’s 30 June 2019 claims reserve.

Medibank’s actual 2.4% underlying claims growth per policy unit in FY19 is an increase from the 2.0% reported. Medibank is now forecasting this trend increase in claims per policy unit in 2H 2019 to continue in FY20.
















934


----------



## sptrawler (6 November 2019)

Apparently there has been a big jump in the cost of protheses, so we can expect a jump in premiums, so what's new.


----------



## Ferret (6 November 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Apparently there has been a big jump in the cost of protheses, so we can expect a jump in premiums, so what's new.




The problem for MPL is that there is a lot of political pressure to limit premium increases.  The current situation looks difficult for them.

I've held some since the float and sold out today.


----------



## sptrawler (6 November 2019)

Ferret said:


> The problem for MPL is that there is a lot of political pressure to limit premium increases.  The current situation looks difficult for them.
> 
> I've held some since the float and sold out today.



Still a tidy 50% profit.
I should give it some thought, I haven't changed them over from issuer sponsored yet, talk about being slack.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 October 2022)

Ferret said:


> The current situation looks difficult for them.



Yep. Hacked and now sussspended from trading from mid morning trade.









						Medibank admits personal data stolen in cyber attack
					

The private health insurance company admits that the personal data of some of its customers — including names, addresses, Medicare numbers and phone numbers — has been stolen in a cyber attack.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## divs4ever (21 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Yep. Hacked and now sussspended from trading from mid morning trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 have been watching this from afar ( i do not hold , directly and am not a customer ) i suspect the 'trickle-truth tactic ' used here will  not bode well for shareholder confidence  , in the coming year or two .

 i had expected persistent  government meddling  to wreck this niche of insurance  , maybe i am wrong this time  ( or late knee-jerk  government regulations will  add to the carnage )


----------



## Craton (26 October 2022)

Data breach worse that first reported and I'm one of the (presumably) affected customers although, have not been contacted via phone directly. Plenty of emails of course.
One biggie that MPL, as an insurer, has failed to do is have cyber insurance. Hmm... that was a very silly oversight. Also, a lot as been made that ransomware wasn't/hasn't been involved.

Couple of things that MPL have or are doing that I do like.
1. Returning straight back into my bank account a couple hundred $$$ due to Covid. Need to check but I think this was two years in a row.
2. Deferred the slated premium increase until Jan next year.

From what's been reported, the upshot is that the hack was via an internal high level login. My question is how did the criminal obtain those login credentials?
Disgruntled employee, hacked employee account, cohesion, extortion, threats to life and limb, greed etc etc etc.
Am very interested in how that account was compromised. Big lesson for any business no matter how big or small.

Down 58c last time I looked, up to a reported $35m hit to the balance sheet so no doubt all and any failout (compensation, fines etc) will impact on my MPL divvy too.

One more thing. The cynic in me cannot help but suspect that with all the data breaches of late, large swathes of money have been "invested" by nation states via any means necessary. Yes, including threats to life, family and friends et all because just the other day, this come to mind.

From the USA DoJ:
Two Arrested and 13 Charged in Three Separate Cases for Alleged Participation in Malign Schemes in the United States on Behalf of the Government of the People’s Republic of China​


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 October 2022)

Craton said:


> Data breach worse that first reported and I'm one of the (presumably) affected customers although, have not been contacted via phone directly. Plenty of emails of course.
> One biggie that MPL, as an insurer, has failed to do is have cyber insurance. Hmm... that was a very silly oversight. Also, a lot as been made that ransomware wasn't/hasn't been involved.
> 
> Couple of things that MPL have or are doing that I do like.
> ...



Dreadful, murky business.

I hope those in charge of maintaining our critical infrastructure networks know what they're doing.  Water/elec/gas, etc.

Big money for any tech company that can devise an unhackable database.  I know plenty have tried.


----------



## martaart077 (26 October 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Dreadful, murky business.
> 
> I hope those in charge of maintaining our critical infrastructure networks know what they're doing.  Water/elec/gas, etc.
> 
> Big money for any tech company that can devise an unhackable database.  I know plenty have tried.



Misplaced hope.


----------



## Craton (26 October 2022)

There was also some talk of this being a magecart attack.



> *Web skimming*, *formjacking* or a *magecart attack* is an attack where the attacker injects malicious code into a website and extracts data from an HTML form that the user has filled in. That data is then submitted to a server under control of the attacker.


----------



## Craton (26 October 2022)

Then of course there's the MageCart hacker group!


----------



## sptrawler (8 December 2022)

Big trouble in the office, code red. 🤣 

Complete shutdown: Medibank to close all stores, call centres​Australia’s No. 1 health insurer will close its retail stores, customer contact centres and IT systems this weekend.


----------



## Craton (8 December 2022)

As above and a more complete picture, from the *Medibank website*:



> Cybercrime updates and support​Planned outage to Medibank systems
> 
> Medibank and ahm systems will be temporarily offline from 8.30pm (AEDT) on Friday 9 December 2022 as we undertake some maintenance to further strengthen our systems and enhance security protections.
> 
> ...


----------

